# Opinions on the movie - The Christmas Bunny



## Gordon (Dec 9, 2013)

I started watching this movie on cable yesterday afternoon, and after the first half hour, it wash't anything like I was hoping it was going to be, so I stopped watching it and went to bed. It felt mean-spirited, and made me sad. Has anyone seen the movie in it's entirety, and does it redeem itself?


----------



## Tally943 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hahaha no, but I have been watching Christmas movies on Lifetime every Saturday, the last one was really good! Normally Christmas movies aren't so sad!


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 9, 2013)

I, personally, hated the movie which sucks because it was fairly expensive when it first came out and we bought it.


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 9, 2013)

Omg what happened? I have never heard of this movie lol


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 9, 2013)

zombiesue said:


> Omg what happened? I have never heard of this movie lol



It came out a few years ago,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPCghKASUz4[/ame]


----------



## Tally943 (Dec 9, 2013)

You can probably go online and find it for free somewhere


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 9, 2013)

lol she pushed another child... SHE'S GOTTA GO


----------



## Gordon (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmmm, well, I just watched the trailer posted above, and I don't think I'm missing anything good. From what I saw in the first half-hour, I felt it was a little rough around the edges. I definitely wasn't getting a warm and fuzzy feeling, so I turned it off.


----------



## SnuggleBunnies (Dec 25, 2013)

It's on Netflix, actually!
I've watched it from beginning to end and the first thing I'll say is that it's definitely not a 'warm, fuzzy-feeling' film. Well, it has its moments, but they're overwhelmed by the sad/depressing drama parts. It's pretty slow, as far as pacing goes, and some parts are mundane. I'm a little sad at how they wrote some of the interactions between characters too, it didn't always feel relatable? 

The bunny lady was my favorite part/character, honestly.

I can say I liked the film but I'm glad I didn't pay for it explicitly.


----------



## honeybunnies (Dec 30, 2013)

It was on TV here twice & both times I started to watch it, I got interrupted with phone calls, so I have requested to borrow it from the library. I would like to watch it right though 

While I was talking on the phone & half watching the screen, I saw this little girl in a huge barn, with all these different breeds & colours of rabbits & I thought wow, " I would love to be in there " It looked like a rabbit lovers paradise :bunnyheart

Anyway I will watch it once I get the dvd from the library & if I like it enough, I'll buy it. 
You don't see many movies with rabbits in them, so I think it's rather unique in that regard, but I will have to see how the story line goes!


----------



## Gordon (Jan 4, 2014)

The Bunny Lady was the redeeming part of the movie, but the parents and their child were obnoxious and condescending toward the adopted girl and her interest in rabbits. I would think that the producers of the movie had some goal in mind to make people more aware of the needs of domestic pet bunnies, but the way it was done really didn't inspire me.


----------



## aj82 (Jan 7, 2014)

It was an easy watch film. Not great and not bad. Just an easy film with lots of cute bunnies


----------



## honeybunnies (Jan 7, 2014)

I borrowed the DVD from the library & watched it last night. I enjoyed it :nod

I think it would be best classed, as a girls & a women's movie.

I enjoyed seeing all the snow scenes as well, as we don't get snow where I live.
I have the movie for a week & I enjoyed it enough, that I will watch it again before it goes back :bunnyheart


----------



## MaryAnne (Jan 7, 2014)

Well any movie that has a bunny in it of course has that redeeming quality.  But it was a little sad most of the way through. That's the formula for most drama's though, overcoming obstacles, etc. There are bad guys (the brother), good guys (the bunny lady) and our hero, the little girl. It's a good formula but a low budget movie, but still worthwhile. 
I also loved the bunny barn...having one just like it is at the top of my bucket list.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm usually game for movies with a redemptive angle, but this one just took too long to get there. Most people who don't know anything about house rabbits would take the 1st hour of this movie as confirmation of a notion that it's a ridiculous idea. We, as educated lovers of our bunnies, know better. I just think it's a bad movie for the general public, which is where it's directed.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 9, 2014)

honeybunnies said:


> It was on TV here twice & both times I started to watch it, I got interrupted with phone calls, so I have requested to borrow it from the library. I would like to watch it right though
> 
> While I was talking on the phone & half watching the screen, I saw this little girl in a huge barn, with all these different breeds & colours of rabbits & I thought wow, " I would love to be in there " It looked like a rabbit lovers paradise :bunnyheart
> 
> ...



I bought it when I saw it in the bins for $5 and took it home and put it on for Chico and Chica to watch when they were by themselves. 

Chico is a TV nut and loves to watch tv when no one is in the house with him... so he doesn't feel lonely.

SPOILER ALERT DO NOT READ IF YOU PLAN ON WATCHING THE MOVIE AT A LATER DATE: 

For starters I think the story line with the foster girl was very harsh. I mean, I know people have harsh lives, but man.... I could not get over the mother and the abuse which then caused the girl to be so introspective and filled with such hate that she beat up the baby doll she was given for Christmas. Wow... The family also that she was fostered with did not seem to understand or know the background that she came from and didn't seem to cut her any slack from what I saw. 

The bunnies I love in there in the barn and the one they found in the woods and could not believe how the boys shot the poor bun in the woods by accident but saw that she instantly connected with the rabbit from her escaping into fantasy when her mother would leave her to pick up her Johns by watching the velveteen rabbit and then immediately latched onto the lost bunny they found in the woods and tried to nurse him back to health.

I could not get over Florence Henderson (Mrs. Brady inn the Brady Bunch for those not fans of the 70's TV show) as the Bunny Lady! That was a surprised and WOW, has time aged her or was it the make up? She looked like someone that they had rolled wet and put away hard!!!

I loved how she had the philosophy that people who had rabbits did not understand how to take care of them and because of that she was the one that they brought the bunnies to take care of and I agree that barn was LOADED was rabbits of every size shape and color!!!

In the end she finds out that the rabbit was dumped by this rich brat who fed the rabbit candy, bread, basically garbage and the mother thought it was going to die so decided it was more humane to take it to the woods to die after all it was a bunny right? Well wrong, the little girl starts quizzing the boy about the proper care of bunnies and after she informs him that bunnies need to eat their own pooh he flees horrified and the little girl keeps the bunny and is adopted by the foster family. 

I liked it and if anyone would like a copy let me know. I have a multi region DVD player and can test it out for Aus and see if it would play there and I also have a DVD copier..:brown-bunny



Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 9, 2014)

zombiesue said:


> lol she pushed another child... SHE'S GOTTA GO



Hell that child put her LOP in the basket to fly over a snow bank and fall out. Hell I would do the same thing to any ass that tried to mess with my Lop!

I never realized until watching the trailer that Rumple was a Lop. Since I had Agouti's at the time it was like, oh ok.... :whistling

Now I have a lop (lady) it's like, those Mf**er's let me push 'em too!! With a hammer!!! 

Vanessa


----------



## Bville (Jan 9, 2014)

I liked the movie. It's a bit of a sappy holiday movie, but I thought the message was good...how a lot of kids get rabbits and don't know how to take proper care of them and get bored with them. The lady with the rabbit rescue in her barn knows a lot, but she picks the rabbits up by the scruff. I have read that isn't good for them so it bothered me. She seemed to get everything else right about their diet and care though.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 10, 2014)

Bville said:


> I liked the movie. It's a bit of a sappy holiday movie, but I thought the message was good...how a lot of kids get rabbits and don't know how to take proper care of them and get bored with them. The lady with the rabbit rescue in her barn knows a lot, but she picks the rabbits up by the scruff. I have read that isn't good for them so it bothered me. She seemed to get everything else right about their diet and care though.



Yeah but what was funny in the special features on the DVD was that they interviewed the woman who really had all the rabbits that they used in the barn from an animal rescue or something like that in Michigan and the woman taught Florence Henderson how to deal with the bunnies ... so who knows.. Grandma kept trying to tell me when I could NOT get Chico and Chica to stop wiggling around when I was going to pick them up pick them up by the scruff like the mommy rabbit do so they would calm down. Now I don't know if she was going off of that philosophy or what... good question but I told Grandma while I know those two think of me as mom I'm not picking them up by the scruff... Then she said ok by the ears.. and I was like NO I'll pick you up by the ears!!!! Crazy woman, had a ton of rabbits but her views and mine are totally different OH one thing that she did teach me that worked well was instead of putting cilantro in the floor tie it on a string and hang it from the top of the cage so it does not go to waste.. it worked well.... 

Vanessa


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 10, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Grandma kept trying to tell me when I could NOT get Chico and Chica to stop wiggling around when I was going to pick them up pick them up by the scruff like the mommy rabbit do so they would calm down.



Mother rabbits do not actually carry babies around by the scruff, hence why when you have a litter you need to really watch and make sure a kit doesn't wander out of the nest for the first little bit as they do freeze. The most the mother will do is nudge them around.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 13, 2014)

Kipcha said:


> Mother rabbits do not actually carry babies around by the scruff, hence why when you have a litter you need to really watch and make sure a kit doesn't wander out of the nest for the first little bit as they do freeze. The most the mother will do is nudge them around.



Which is why I never listen to one word Grandma said, she also said it was medicinally beneficial to drink pee... :scared:


----------

